

Wikipedia to Color Code Untrustworthy Text - olliesaunders
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/wikitrust

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 678 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=74898>

9 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=795886>

Also 9 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=795768>

Actually, I think that last one is the same link as this ...

